# store . bianchi . com - buyer question



## imitsus (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi, I have already ordered some things from the bianchi store in italy

I email them , but they are not answering which is the shipping method they use

So, if someone has experience and knows how they ship the goods here in europe, please tell me, because the package is now sent a week ago, and i m starting to worry about it

e.g italian post, or dhl, or ...

thank you


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

For a second there, I thought you were talking about Bianchi USA because the experience is not much different.


----------



## imitsus (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, I recieved, and they had shipped with TNT. Never heard them before, was ok. The problem was with bianchi store that wouldnt tell me the track number, or at least the courier company... Never mind, s/s, l/s, "carbon" jerseys (nalini made) are super quality and looks, so I recommend them. I m starting to like italian stuff a lot.... Have to buy a ducati sometime :idea:


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

imitsus said:


> Well, I recieved, and they had shipped with TNT. Never heard them before, was ok. The problem was with bianchi store that wouldnt tell me the track number, or at least the courier company... Never mind, s/s, l/s, "carbon" jerseys (nalini made) are super quality and looks, so I recommend them. I m starting to like italian stuff a lot.... Have to buy a ducati sometime :idea:


Saw the "carbon" jersey and bibs on the website - very nice and understated. Unfortunetly, Bianchi USA does not sell them here Stateside and Bianchi Italy refuses to ship to the U.S.


----------



## imitsus (Aug 16, 2010)

LostViking said:


> Saw the "carbon" jersey and bibs on the website - very nice and understated. Unfortunetly, Bianchi USA does not sell them here Stateside and Bianchi Italy refuses to ship to the U.S.


Sorry to hear that. Its a shame cause the fabrics are super looking, also the quality... If you are checking the store.bianchi.com, photos are not good...

Somewhere I ve read that bianchi usa is "different" company than five bianchi spa in italy, which may explain why they do not ship to usa. 

So lost Viking, come back to your roots here (to buy celeste stuff)

OR You could try http://www.bianchistore.de/, I believe they could ship to you. (edit: they ship http://www.bianchistore.de/shop/shop_content.php?coID=18)

dont be affraid the German language, ask them on e mail in English,

I dont speak german and I use translate.google.com to surf on their site. Never dealed with them though. 

ciao!


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

What I got from my email correspondence from Bianchi Italy is that the contract they signed with Bianchi USA prohibits them from selling to the US. On another note, I started to buy only Santini cycle wear. The price is a little hard to swallow but the Italian made qualitiy is fabulous.


----------

